# 17 year cicadas are baaaaaaccckkkkk!!!!!!!



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Move over, COVID!  The CICADAS are here!!!!

Every 17 years these things emerge from underground to terrorize us night and day for a month or so.  It is something out of science fiction, and now we got _these_ bugs on top of _The Bug_.

Girls scream in horror!
Dogs gorge themselves until they get sick!

Here's a clip from a partial brood emerging early a few years ago:


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

I can't stand those things. They creep me out.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Move over, COVID!  The CICADAS are here!!!!
> 
> Every 17 years these things emerge from underground to terrorize us night and day for a month or so.  It is something out of science fiction, and now we got _these_ bugs on top of _The Bug_.
> 
> ...


 we have them in the area near our home in Southern Spain... I love the sound of cicadas on a warm summers  night ... . . 

We don't have them here  !


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2020)

I had to look them up. Apparently we do get them in Canada but not swarms of them. A large amount of any type bugs are annoying. It’s currently black fly season here. They’re annoying.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2020)

I still have specimens from last year - some are early risers, like me!  All spring, I will continue to find their 'skins' attached to trees and bushes.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we have them in the area near our home in Southern Spain... I love the sound of cicadas on a warm summers  night ... . .
> 
> We don't have them here  !


We have cicadas here year round, too, but not the invading hordes that these species are.

I have friends move from elsewhere in the country and they have no idea where the constant Sci Fi noise is coming from.  Lord knows that _this_ will do to them!


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> We have cicadas here year round, too, but not the invading hordes that these species are.
> 
> I have friends move from elsewhere in the country and they have no idea where the constant Sci Fi noise is coming from.  Lord knows that _this_ will do to them!


 When I first heard it I kept asking what the ''pylon'' noise was, and where was it coming from?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 21, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I had to look them up. Apparently we do get them in Canada but not swarms of them. A large amount of any type bugs are annoying. It’s currently black fly season here. They’re annoying.


Horse flies, yuck


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Horse flies, yuck


Horse flies are even worse. They take chunks of fresh when they bite and at times even draw blood.


----------



## Camper6 (May 21, 2020)

We don't get them here in Northwestern Ontario.

Every few years we get invaded by the caterpillars called army worms.  Even the birds won't eat them.  And then they cover the highways and are run over by cars and they smell to high heaven. On the railroad tracks they cause the wheels to slip.
They even cover the sides of houses. They consume the leaves of trees.  In some areas they strip the tree.

And then in the fall they become moths and are all over the street lights.

The moth and the flame and they play a dangerous game.


----------



## gennie (May 21, 2020)

And we are again blessed with Florida's famous Love Bugs.  The season is just beginning but does not appear to be as bad as it was last year.  

They don't bite but will ruin the finish on your car unless washed off immediately.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2020)

I’ve never , ever seen  them where we live either or anywhere for that matter, which is why I looked it up and the information said that they are in places in Canada. Love bugs we do get.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Horse flies, yuck


We used to vacation across from Assateague Island on the coast of Maryland.  Assateague  and Chincoteague (across the border in Virginia) have a wild horse population.  Camping at Assateague state park is a horrid experience because of those flies.  It's an act of self-abuse.  Heck, we would camp across the bay from there and the flies would migrate for their pound of flesh.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

gennie said:


> And we are again blessed with Florida's famous Love Bugs.  The season is just beginning but does not appear to be as bad as it was last year.
> 
> They don't bite but will ruin the finish on your car unless washed off immediately.


It's crazy, all that acid in their little bodies...and they _live_!!!


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Horse flies are even worse. They take chunks of fresh when they bite and at times even draw blood.


Our first dog had a chunk taken out of his face by a horse-fly. He forever had a little scar there, on his forehead where the fur didn't grow back.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Our first dog had a chunk taken out of his face by a horse-fly. He forever had a little scar there, on his forehead where the fur didn't grow back.


When we first moved to the country I used to take our shepherd on long walks and they bit her ears so badly that she had bald patches that would bleed. They were so bad there’d be a bunch chomping on her ears all at once. Most of the fur grew back though. Once I saw that I made some natural repellent on her and it kept most of them away. There are horrible things that bite hard. Horseflies in our area are horrible for about 2 weeks. Then they seem to disappear


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

I remember cicadas  from years ago  ... the sounds of summer  after a rain storm. 

 (10 hours is a bit much )


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

Well, if we're going to discuss returning pests (that aren't relatives), I'll submit the State Bird of Texas.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, if we're going to discuss returning pests (that aren't relatives), I'll submit the State Bird of Texas.


We can talk relatives, as long a pest control is part of the conversation.


----------

